# conversion to .357sig?



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

i don't want the .40 conversion because i plan to buy an XDM .40 within the next couple months and the .357sig round is one that peaks my curiosity, but i have heard the .357 conversion in the g29 isn't too reliable. i don't plan to trust my life with the conversion barrel in, but is it worth it for the option to have that caliber? just looking for some opinions...


----------

